# Teichpumpe gefährlich für Kaulquappen?



## zappi (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bin ganz neu hier und hab ganz viele Fragen...
Ab Montag bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Schrebergartens und eines kleinen Teiches mit ganz vielen Kaulquappen, über die ich mich riesig freue  
Der Teich ist vom Vorbesitzer mit einem kleinen Wasserfall ausgestattet worden, den ich auch toll finde, allerdings hat er die Pumpe und den Filter schon seit längerer Zeit abgebaut. Bevor ich jetzt eine neue Pumpe und Filter hole, muss ich aber unbedingt wissen, ob das für die Kaulquappen gefährlich werden kann..
Ich stelle mir dann so vor, daß sie angesaugt werden oder so etwas, oder ist das  völliger Blödsinn  ?
Wäre schön, wenn ich ein paar Ratschläge bekommen könnte..
Lieben Gruß
Margit


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichpumpe gefährlich für Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Margit.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Schau mal diese beiden Themen passen doch direkt auf Dein Problem. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16160

Lösen die Vorschläge Dein Problem/Deine Fragen?

Stell doch mal den Teich, samt Bild, näher vor... evtl. können wir bei der Auswahl des richtigen Filters helfen.


----------



## zappi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichpumpe gefährlich für Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Annett,
danke für Deinen Rat, die Vorschläge haben mir sehr geholfen, ich werde beim Kauf einer Pumpe unbedingt auf ein Schutzsieb achten!
Ich freue mich schon soooo auf den Teich 
Im Moment kann ich noch keine Bilder machen, da wir erst am Montag in den Garten kommen..
Ich hab nur gesehen, daß auch Seerosen und Seelilien dort wachsen und das der Teich mit Steinen eingefasst ist..
Wenn ihr mir bei der Auswahl helfen könntet, das wär toll!
Ganz lieben Gruß
Margit


----------

